
World of VNC - mhays
http://worldofvnc.net/
======
dang
We had a major thread about something similar a few weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11367666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11367666).
Is this story significantly different?

~~~
nacs
This site is actually up (unlike the roulette one) and seems to also show IPs
(I don't think the previous one showed IPs).

------
plymb
On this screen one can see the scanners ip:
[http://imgur.com/INXXlbI](http://imgur.com/INXXlbI)

~~~
eric_h
Ha! I wonder if whomever was using that VNC session had an "oh shit" moment
there.

------
drakmail
After disabling an adblock have several new tabs with mackeeper site opened =(

Turned adblock on again

~~~
sosuke
Yeah I saw the "please disabled adblocker message" with a cute cat. I then
thought about what the site was doing and I decided to keep it on and close
out the site instead.

~~~
worldofvnc
Not every ad network accepts my website. If you think my project is cool,
please donate by using bitcoin or PayPal. Link is on the homepage.

Your support (with or without donation) is greatly appreciated!

------
achtung666
[https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=177](https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=177)
I just hope it's not what it looks like

------
bluedino
>> I found 3567 servers that were unprotected.

That's pretty low for scanning the whole internet. Either VNC isn't used that
much or I was simply expecting 10 times as many servers.

~~~
allthetime
I run an unprotected VNC server at home, but its not open to the world because
I'm using a router that doesn't expose local ports, like most people.

------
vhold
Geezus he included the hostnames and IPs? This is so insanely irresponsible.

~~~
bradbeattie
Could be worse: [http://www.insecam.org/](http://www.insecam.org/)

~~~
lisivka
Nice one:
[http://www.insecam.org/en/view/257447/](http://www.insecam.org/en/view/257447/)

------
api
Sooooo many of these look so disturbingly like industrial process control...
and this is on the HN front page... I think some people are gonna have a bad
day.

------
gherkin0
I like this one:

[https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=2677](https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=2677)

It looks like the LCD display of some embedded system, something I would have
never expected to see over VNC.

~~~
listic
An industrial controller:
[https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=981](https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=981)

------
ThatGuy123
Woa! [https://www.twitch.tv/worldofvnc](https://www.twitch.tv/worldofvnc)

------
varjag
[https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=2113](https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=2113)
judging by the tab names, some Russian botnet HQ.

------
sebtoast
Browsing those are fun. I wonder what that is
[http://i.imgur.com/c796ANj.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/c796ANj.jpg)

~~~
TheCapn
First guess is a grain dryer

~~~
protomyth
Those are not cheap pieces of equipment to run and I hope like hell it is not
remote controllable. You can make or break an elevator operation by how you
deal with moisture.

------
illumin8
Here's a really funny one:

[https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=440](https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=440)

I wonder whether anyone connected and upgraded him to Windows 10...

------
nom
That one is really weird:
[https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=1107](https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=1107)

I got no clue so far.. but so many questions!

~~~
lisivka
[https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=2136](https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=2136)

~~~
niij
The font...

------
varjag
This is terrifying.

So many live systems, from CNC lathes through den feeders and boiler
controllers to entire city water treatment facilities..

------
tux3
I'm interested to see that they only found 3567 open servers, whereas a scan I
have from a couple years ago shows 7573 entries.

Now is it just a difference in scanned ports or a genuine improvement in
security, I can't tell, but I can only hope.

~~~
achillean
Their numbers are too low. Shodan has found closer to 12,000 servers that have
disabled authentication.

------
lisivka
wind-farm:
[https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=2116](https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=2116)

------
paulojreis
Now, that's an ode to the Internet of (Shitty) Things
([https://twitter.com/internetofshit?lang=en](https://twitter.com/internetofshit?lang=en)).

------
trhway
i think it is obligatory to mention that Intel CPUs (which have vPro enabled,
ie. Xeons and some others) have VNC server built-in on the chip.

